# My super slow 37 gallon build



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

This is probably going to be the slowest tank progression most of you have seen. Im trying to do this tank right, after learning much from this forum and all the research I did (and mistakes I made) with my 10 gallon tank. This is the tank fulfilling its current function, holding my buckets of fish stuffs 



Next step, getting the filter. Im on a rather extreme budget (on the low end ), which is why this shall be a slow build. I should have a filter next month, and alot shall happen at that point.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet keep us posted.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Will that be where it will sit, or do you have a stand already? Nothing wrong with gowing slow, just keep that mentality with stocking.


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

This is where it will sit, but it will be raised about 6 inches higher. 

As per fish, most of what is going into this tank, are fish from the smaller tank. As they get a little bigger, they will need more room


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

We can build a stand for it from the scraps leftover from the stand we need for my tank.


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

Im thinking for a stand, I will just raise the metal table its on already. They are crazy sturdy, and open, which will be nice. About 14 feet of 2x6 will be all I need.


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

Ok, no new pics yet but some news! 
Whilst shopping CL for a filter, i found a SeaClear 55 gallon show tank with stand, filter (HOB but whatever) an extra filter, rocks, too much substrate rock, a castle, and 6 fish (2 6inch bala's, 2 plecos, and 2 blackfin tetras) all for the low low price of 50 bucks.. so I bought it.. and will now be running 3 tanks.. stay tuned for the 55 gallon pics, no thread as its pretty much all set up. 
I will still be playing with this 37 gallon as well. Im UBER excited and no longer jealous of Subaru4wd getting that 88 gallon (and myself helping him with most of the work setting it up! haha)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,Sounds like you are going to have fun.Will you still be looking for a better filter or are you just going to use the spare one that came with the other tank?

And we need pics.....


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

I think I am going to just roll the 55 with the filter it came with for a little while, while I keep looking for another filter.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds like you have a good thing going here.. nothing wrong with going slow.. probably the best thing you could do! keep us updated on the progress!


----------

